#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Projeto/Execução fibra ótica - Provedor com fibra é muito mais competitivo - Paraná e Santa Catarina

## DaspreLinks

*Excelente investimento para Provedores. Fazemos muito bem com um custo que vc vai gostar.

Fazemos todo o Projeto e obtemos autorização para projetos urbanos (dentro das cidades) bem como projetos de Backbones e backhaul.

Se você passar fibra e tiver na área rádios em comodato lucra duas vezes. Pega os rádios de volta e abre outras áreas.

Optando pela fibra , você muda sua empresa.

Contem com profissionais experientes. Temos os melhores profissionais para fazer o seu projeto.

Equipes treinadas e qualificadas para fazer o lançamento da fibra. 

Mas são duas coisas distintas. Pode fazer o projeto conosco e optar por outra empresa para o lançamento da fibra ou , se for o caso, usar pessoal próprio.*

A fibra custa muito menos do que a maioria pensa. E a ativação do cliente atualmente custa menos que via rádio.
É muita lucratividade para regiões mais densas de população.

O rádio sempre vai existir para regiões menos densas, mas para centros a fibra é muito mais lucrativa, sob todos os aspectos.

*ATRAVESSAR RODOVIA ESTÁ DIFÍCIL, COM NOSSOS PROFISSIONAIS TEM SOLUÇÃO.
Experiência a serviço da lucratividade de sua empresa.*

*DASPRE TELEINFORMÁTICA LTDA* 

*VISITE O SITE:* *www.linkparaprovedor.com.br
*
*Email: [email protected]*

*(41) 3151 0016 - (41) 9181 4865 /VIVO (41) 8404 8228 /OI (41) 8878 -2328 /Claro (41) 9917 8289 /TIM

Horário Comercial - 2ªFeira à 6ª Feira - 9:30 às 18:30.*

----------

